
Show HN: HNSlack – Front page of Hacker News to your Slack, every day - sdybskiy
http://hnslack.xyz
======
mos_6502
I have something similar, though it posts random links from HN rather than the
entire frontpage. I have it set to run with a cronjob every 4 hours or so.

[https://github.com/ctrezevant/hackernews-
bot](https://github.com/ctrezevant/hackernews-bot)

~~~
sdybskiy
looks good :) I wanted to make it easy to integrate it (someone without any
knowledge of code can just set it up on their end and the front page once a
day at 4 pm seems like an optimal medium to start with)

~~~
mos_6502
Thank you :)

And you did a fantastic job of that, setup is very easy and seamless!

By the way, is the source available?

------
dybskiy
Would be great to have it post to slack if something reaches X points

~~~
sdybskiy
what's the threshold here? and if everyone sets up their own, with a million
users, the server is making a million requests to the API and that's not super
efficient

~~~
jjoe
This is a good example of premature optimization at work.

